# I'm a rubber junkie, through and through



## Lee Silva (Feb 9, 2013)

*Last years ECST was a bit of a "Cluster#u(k" for me regarding pre prepared band sets for my long draw.... I was cobbling bands togetherwith scraps, and bothering guys for help left and right, because I simply was not prepared......CrazyMike and Nathan were an absolute godsend, but I felt guilty eating up so much of everyones time.....*

Well, not this time!!!














I've been looking for pre cut latex tourniquets for some time now, This is the first and only box of high quality LATEX strips made by the Hygenic company that I have ever found! Right in time for ECST!!!






*WHooooWhooooo!!!!!*

Score!!!! 1" x 18" .030" Baby, YEAH!!!!

Box of 100!!


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

That's crazy!
Great score!


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

Nice do Leebert! I always thought blondes had more fun.

I gotta get my hands on some of that, but I would probably cut them in half with a 1/2"-3/8 taper


----------



## crazymike (May 8, 2011)

rubber I dont even know her


----------



## TSM (Oct 8, 2013)

A smilin' Lee with two giant handfulls of rubba. That's the best picture I've seen today.


----------



## Peter Recuas (Mar 6, 2014)

I feel like ¡¡¡Oooooooh rhythmic muscular contractions in my pelvic region!!! C ant wait to get a package like that :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown:


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Will that be enough for the trip? :rofl:


----------



## Lee Silva (Feb 9, 2013)

Hahahaha I'm just tickled to death over this haul!!! This was a "New Old Stock" kinda roll-o-the-dice purchase. I don't know that these are all that common outside a custom order from the Hygenic factory, but there are a few listings on ebay for similar product by a company called "Medline"? or "Mediline" ? Near the same price I had paid for these......

Very funny Mikey!!


----------



## Lee Silva (Feb 9, 2013)

crazymike said:


> rubber I dont even know her


I believe it's ok, as long as she's suffering advanced stages of hypothermia!!! Just be careful not to rubber balloons!!!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Them pure latex tourniquets are great . I used to use them . Then the latex free craze came about and cut of my source . I can see those are good ones like I used to use . I ordered some online that claimed to be pure latex but they were not . Very disappointed .

I just checked my order history and confirmed the bad tourniquets purchased were from " Medline " . So I would not recommend Medline .


----------



## GHT (Jan 22, 2013)

that lot should keep the itch scratched for a while, happy days !


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

You be rubbah ready Mr. Silva!!!!!!!! :king:


----------



## Lee Silva (Feb 9, 2013)

treefork said:


> Them pure latex tourniquets are great . I used to use them . Then the latex free craze came about and cut of my source . I can see those are good ones like I used to use . I ordered some online that claimed to be pure latex but they were not . Very disappointed .
> 
> I just checked my order history and confirmed the bad tourniquets purchased were from " Medline " . So I would not recommend Medline .


Thanks Marty! That's good to know... Seems I rolled the right dice ,then..

Man, there's nothing worse than little or no Latex when you expected pure!!! I pee'd myself for like an entire week thinkin I'd paid only $25 for one of those thigh-sized 100yd rolls of green theraband, just to zhit a biscuit when the dang thing showed up NON-LaTEX!!!! AaaHaaaaa!

Thanks for the info!


----------



## Lee Silva (Feb 9, 2013)

Peter Recuas said:


> I feel like ¡¡¡Oooooooh rhythmic muscular contractions in my pelvic region!!! C ant wait to get a package like that :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown:


Hahaha, me tooo! time to loosen the tourniquet, Peter!!!


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

I don't wear em!! I hate the smell of burning rubber!


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

ooops, wrong rubber.....


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

OMG!!! Lee, I'm gonna be 70 yrs old in 4 days. That's probably more than enough rubber to last me till I die. You kids kill me!! :lol:


----------



## Mr. P (Feb 1, 2015)

Hubba Hubba. Yousa likin that rubba! That face that you were making reminded me of this one night............when...............I had.......................received...................my first.......................................................................slingshot gift.

Please tell me you weren't thinking anything other than slingshot stuff :rolling:

Great find! Have fun!!


----------



## Lee Silva (Feb 9, 2013)

Dayhiker said:


> OMG!!! Lee, I'm gonna be 70 yrs old in 4 days. That's probably more than enough rubber to last me till I die. You kids kill me!! :lol:


Hehehe! Shoot me you'r addy, Bonedaddy, and I'll Happy Birthday post ya! Not enough to see you to the grave, but enough to zing a few million BB's into outer space for your 70th!


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

These look ok. Except the dimensions. .25? I think .025.
http://www.bettymills.com/shop/product/view/Medline/MEDNON494109.html?utm_source=cpc-strat&utm_medium=cpc&utm_campaign=parts&utm_keyword=MEDNON494109&utm_content=Medical


----------



## Lee Silva (Feb 9, 2013)

Mr. P said:


> Hubba Hubba. Yousa likin that rubba! That face that you were making reminded me of this one night............when...............I had.......................received...................my first.......................................................................slingshot gift.
> 
> Please tell me you weren't thinking anything other than slingshot stuff :rolling:
> 
> Great find! Have fun!!


Oh dear yes! Nothing like slingshot gifts! P, why do I get the feeling our minds both charter the same "Gutter-bound" vessel??? All too often!!! Hehehe


----------



## Lee Silva (Feb 9, 2013)

Beanflip said:


> These look ok. Except the dimensions. .25? I think .025.
> http://www.bettymills.com/shop/product/view/Medline/MEDNON494109.html?utm_source=cpc-strat&utm_medium=cpc&utm_campaign=parts&utm_keyword=MEDNON494109&utm_content=Medical


Yeah, i saw that one too.. 
I was just talkin with Marty bout this brand, and I can't help feel it might be necessary to be very clear that you prefer the LATEX type rather than the NON-LATEX when ordering.... The whole Allergy thing has made latex all but obsolete in the med field, and I think that some vendors might sub the order for the more popular allergy free formula, thinking that is what you reallyt want..... Either way a deal like this is very well worth a dialog with your distributor. I think!


----------



## Mr. P (Feb 1, 2015)

Lee Silva said:


> Mr. P said:
> 
> 
> > Hubba Hubba. Yousa likin that rubba! That face that you were making reminded me of this one night............when...............I had.......................received...................my first.......................................................................slingshot gift.
> ...


Well, because,............... well.....it's your fault. You made me do it. You forced all of this with your blonde fake hair. I'm actually quite fond of my wife and her black hair, but ever once in a while.....the blonde latex girls, on a full moon, turn me into??? Ok, this has gone too far.......good job on the latex :what: :angrymod: :rofl: :help: . Seriously though, I love your posts!!


----------



## JTslinger (Jan 26, 2015)

Heck of a score Lee!


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

I have seen that 1"x18" strips but was all non latex..so I forgot about it..As to beanflip's find the it may be worth a via phone call made as to you

would like only latex...then it would be well worth buying...~AKAOldmiser


----------



## stinger (Jul 6, 2014)

JjjjjjjjjjjjjjACKPOT! Lee I think you should practice your latex mullet for the tournament firing line.......who could shoot straight with you all Joe Dirted up in latex right next to them???


----------



## Phoul Mouth (Jan 6, 2015)

Lee, would love to see some speed test info on those and a link to where I can nab some.  You know you wanna!


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Good for you  Seem awkward to ask to borrow rubber from your buddies  a guy should always be prepared  Looks like you got it covered


----------



## Lee Silva (Feb 9, 2013)

stinger said:


> JjjjjjjjjjjjjjACKPOT! Lee I think you should practice your latex mullet for the tournament firing line.......who could shoot straight with you all Joe Dirted up in latex right next to them???


hahahaha.... Problem with that, Tate, is that I'm a laugher too! One of the worst! so I can't imagine shootin all that well with tears in my eyes, draped in latex, and oxygen tubes up my nose!! Hhahahaha Honestly, man! I could kill somebody! hahaha


----------



## CanH8r (Dec 3, 2013)

Haha... Awesome!


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

Come on that's fettuchini


----------



## Lee Silva (Feb 9, 2013)

leon13 said:


> Come on that's fettuchini


Haha... Nope! But it works with fettuccine!

Your turn!!! Make a wig, and post a pic!!! Hahahaha


----------



## Lee Silva (Feb 9, 2013)

Phoul Mouth said:


> Lee, would love to see some speed test info on those and a link to where I can nab some.  You know you wanna!


Sorry bud, best I can do for you is tell you it's every bit as zippy as gold, it's latex, measures .o25, and it's not going to be easy to find another box like this one because I don't think the Hygenic co. even cuts them anymore..... These have been on the shelf for years probably.... I lucked out they're in great condition. Obviously cared for and stored properly.... Get yer Google on, Baby!!!


----------



## honorary pie (Feb 12, 2015)

It puts the latex on it's head, or else it gets the hose again...


----------



## Phoul Mouth (Jan 6, 2015)

Lee Silva said:


> Phoul Mouth said:
> 
> 
> > Lee, would love to see some speed test info on those and a link to where I can nab some.  You know you wanna!
> ...


That is all I needed to hear. TY


----------



## Lee Silva (Feb 9, 2013)

honorary pie said:


> It puts the latex on it's head, or else it gets the hose again..


----------



## honorary pie (Feb 12, 2015)

That was waaaaaay more epic than any Buffalo Bill joke. Especially when enjoying a nice salad. Thanks Lee, I have a new ringtone, alarm clock, and .. Wait- is it creepy if I use that as screen saver?


----------



## JTslinger (Jan 26, 2015)

Lee Silva said:


> honorary pie said:
> 
> 
> > It puts the latex on it's head, or else it gets the hose again...
> ...


How much did you have to drink tonight?


----------



## Lee Silva (Feb 9, 2013)

Well, where is it!?!?!? There's no thumbnail? What I do wrong?


----------



## Lee Silva (Feb 9, 2013)

honorary pie said:


> That was waaaaaay more epic than any Buffalo Bill joke. Especially when enjoying a nice salad. Thanks Lee, I have a new ringtone, alarm clock, and .. Wait- is it creepy if I use that as screen saver?


Hahahaha!!! Oh it's creepy no matter how you employ it!! Hehehe


----------



## Lee Silva (Feb 9, 2013)

JTslinger said:


> Lee Silva said:
> 
> 
> > honorary pie said:
> ...


Agonizingly sober, Jeremy!!!


----------



## JTslinger (Jan 26, 2015)

Lee Silva said:


> JTslinger said:
> 
> 
> > Lee Silva said:
> ...


That's awesome!


----------



## honorary pie (Feb 12, 2015)

- thumbnail? Asphicntersayswhat.


----------



## Lee Silva (Feb 9, 2013)

honorary pie said:


> - thumbnail? Asphicntersayswhat.


Yeah, for my video! When other folks post vids it shows the utube viewer in the post... How do I get that? Posted a few vids in the past w/o a problem. Last couple all i get's a link.. Waaaaaa


----------



## Creakyboy (Feb 15, 2014)

I had the same problem Lee, just switched to google chrome and all fixed.


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Lee Silva said:


> honorary pie said:
> 
> 
> > - thumbnail? Asphicntersayswhat.
> ...


You have to make your video PUBLIC for everyone to view it........OM


----------



## honorary pie (Feb 12, 2015)

Watched it for the fifth thyme.... Doesn't lose its charm... Ridiculousness at it's very ridiculest..


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

Lifetime supply! Store then in a freezer for much slower oxidation, otherwise they will polymerize slowly over time and get "stale". Freezing them in a long relaxed state won't hurt them.


----------



## Jack739 (May 30, 2013)

HAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!
Lee i know that problem about beeing not prepared well enough for a gathering madness 
And your following pictures make me go scream HAHA! Dude you are so awesome  now THATS what i call 'prepared'! Sir, i wish you a blast at the ECST!


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

I Google'd "latex tourniquets" using images only then went to the page itself once a promising image appeared. Here are my results.
http://extww02a.cardinal.com/us/en/distributedproducts/ASP/B3061.asp?cat=physician
http://www.labnetsupplies.com/laboratory-supplies/2754-hygenic-latex-disposable-tourniquet-straps-2002.html
http://hygenic.com/products/straps/hygenic-natural-rubber-latex-tourniquet-straps-leg-and-neck-straps Note this link also has rubber tubing
http://www.aliexpress.com/latex-tourniquets_reviews.html Chinese source
http://www.walmart.com/ip/Medline-Latex-Disposable-Tourniquet/23537307 Walmart Latex disposable tourniquet

There is a big push on "latex free" tourniquets and other items due to allergies to latex. As to whether the above items advertised as "latex" are really latex or pure latex is up for grabs of course. False labeling happens.

Theraband products are not pure latex yet the most popular for slingshots. Is pure latex that important? Just wondering, would appreciate feed back on that question.

I note photos of Bill Hays shooting translucent bands, I presume they're latex...you might go to Bill's web site and ask him via message or PM here on this forum where he gets his bands.


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

Imagine what a double band of this rubber would do.


----------



## slingshooterPT (Feb 22, 2014)

Thats ALLOT of rubber!! I think you´re more than prepared for the ECST  50 bandsets should give you some work


----------



## Lee Silva (Feb 9, 2013)

I usually prefer pretty narrow tapers of .030 latex, but just for "zhits n' giggles" set up a pair of 1" straight cuts(just as they are, out of the box) of this .025 for bareback, and also strapped a set on my "Box Mod" (electronic cigarette) and holy crap it shoots great!! Sounds like a frickin cannon goin off, but Zip-Zip-Zippy!!! Shot the heck out of em yesterday, and not a hint of tear! And I was choking up on the bareback set pretty darn good! Like 11" and even 10" active length for the full "Angry Buttholfly" 60" draw!! Whack!!!


----------



## Lee Silva (Feb 9, 2013)

Jack739 said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!
> Lee i know that problem about beeing not prepared well enough for a gathering madness
> And your following pictures make me go scream HAHA! Dude you are so awesome  now THATS what i call 'prepared'! Sir, i wish you a blast at the ECST!


Thanks a ton, Jack! hehehe I'm happy you don't mind my slightly "off the wall" sense of humor! Just the encouragement I needed!!! hahaha

Thanks, man....


----------



## JonM (Aug 17, 2013)

It would be interesting to see some from Labnet 1 x 18 x 0.025 in. (2.5 x 46 x 0.06cm); Quantity: 250 price shows up after creating an account @ $7.00.


----------



## Lee Silva (Feb 9, 2013)

JonM said:


> It would be interesting to see some from Labnet 1 x 18 x 0.025 in. (2.5 x 46 x 0.06cm); Quantity: 250 price shows up after creating an account @ $7.00.


EEEgads, Jon! Did you order?


----------



## JonM (Aug 17, 2013)

Apparently that's shipping, I'm trying to get to the end but am having a bit of dificulty. the only payment they take is COD so I'll have to give them a call to find out the bottom line.


----------



## Lee Silva (Feb 9, 2013)

my fingers are crossed for you, man...

More than twice this mound is a staggering bunch of rubber! If you can reel it in for less than a bill, HeII, even a bit more, you'd be set till the end of days....


----------



## fsimpson (May 13, 2014)

lee ---thanks for the info , i ordered this small quantity on amazon for $ 4.00 including shipping .hope they are

latex as advertised . should be enough to halve them and make 10 band sets . if non latex not much lost ---

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B005ODN550/ref=od_aui_detailpages00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Jack739 (May 30, 2013)

Lee Silva said:


> Jack739 said:
> 
> 
> > HAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!
> ...


Your what?  What the...Fork!
PLEASE! I'm not the kind of VERY active guys in this forum but Mr. Silva let me tell you that:
I can't count how often the posts and threads from you made me laugh like that, your humor is fantastic Lee!!!  (and i'm a fanboy, your work is made for drooling!)

If you ever feel like having a of the wall fun conversation partner, give me a PM Buddy  i think we have the same sense of humor, dont ask me why.. 







Muahahaha! .... xD
(Man rolled up about 45 feet of TB up and around my neck for this pic.. rubber Junkie-ness )


----------



## JTslinger (Jan 26, 2015)

Looking good Jack! Love the latex scarf. Reminds me of the neoprene jackets that were popular in Germany in the early 2000s. Do I see another fashion trend coming?


----------



## Jack739 (May 30, 2013)

Rubber suits Slingers! WAHAHAHA goddamn i wont go and buy myself a latex mask! Hrmm.. except Therband produce them


----------



## JTslinger (Jan 26, 2015)

New fashion trend: neoprene jacket, TBG scarf (a la Jack) and natural latex dreadlocks (a la Lee).


----------



## Lee Silva (Feb 9, 2013)

Jack739 said:


> Lee Silva said:
> 
> 
> > Jack739 said:
> ...


Hahahahaha oh god you make my guts hurt, Jack!!! That lot must have weighed a ton!!!! Fantastic! Thank you for that!!!


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

get out the gimp..........


----------



## Lee Silva (Feb 9, 2013)

leon13 said:


> get out the gimp..........


Hahahahaha!!

Like voltron, together (Jack and I) forces combined, WE ARE THE GIMP!!!!!


----------



## Lee Silva (Feb 9, 2013)

Your Susan Wayland wouldn't know what hit her!!!!! :rolling: :rolling: :rolling:


----------



## Jack739 (May 30, 2013)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!!!! Fuuu-siooon!!

No sh*t you boys cracked me up haha i'm layin on the floor!! xDD


----------



## Lee Silva (Feb 9, 2013)

Couldnt find a pic of Ms. Wayland that im allowed to post here, but if unfamiliar with her work, Youmust look her up. She's the ultimate slingshot muse....


----------



## Jack739 (May 30, 2013)

Lee Silva said:


> Couldnt find a pic of Ms. Wayland that im allowed to post here, but if unfamiliar with her work, Youmust look her up. She's the ultimate slingshot muse....


Oh I've seen alot! Hahahaha
a poster is on my way


----------



## Arnisador78 (Apr 10, 2013)

Hey Lee, how much did you get this box for?


----------

